# Another Loft in the Making



## kalapati

just want to share pics of the construction of my new loft. 

loft size is 8 X 24 with the deck = 16 X 24.


----------



## blackknight01

very nice. whats the zize is that? keep us updated


----------



## kalapati




----------



## kalapati




----------



## plumvalley

OUTSTANDING! great job and the location is awesome.
What will you be putting in it?


----------



## Frank-NC

that is going to be one great loft, thx kindly for the pics, plz keep us updated about it


----------



## kalapati

plumvalley said:


> OUTSTANDING! great job and the location is awesome.
> What will you be putting in it?


racing pigeons.


----------



## kalapati

blackknight01 said:


> very nice. whats the zize is that? keep us updated


loft is 8 X24. with the deck = 16 X24


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I can see the lawn chairs and us sitting there talking about pigeons! Nice idea with the flooring, I can see how it's made for easy clean up. You should make luxury suites for the 2 hens that took 1st and 2nd in the winnerscup last year.


----------



## Bluecheckard

Wow your project is looking good bro. can't wait to see the completion...


----------



## calzephyr

Looks incredible! Just one question. Where can a person get the metal grate flooring? Does it come in sections, say 2ft. x 4 ft. or 4 ft. x 8 ft.?

How much does it cost? Is it available at a retail location? 

Any guidance would be appreciated.

-Cal


----------



## kalapati

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I can see the lawn chairs and us sitting there talking about pigeons! Nice idea with the flooring, I can see how it's made for easy clean up. You should make luxury suites for the 2 hens that took 1st and 2nd in the winnerscup last year.





Bluecheckard said:


> Wow your project is looking good bro. can't wait to see the completion...


henry, i was talking to jeff the other day about that. it will be real fun while relaxing under a shed in the lawn and waiting for the birds to arrive from the race.





calzephyr said:


> Looks incredible! Just one question. Where can a person get the metal grate flooring? Does it come in sections, say 2ft. x 4 ft. or 4 ft. x 8 ft.?
> 
> How much does it cost? Is it available at a retail location?
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> -Cal


i googled it. first google map your zip code then search for expanded metal supplier. most likely you'll get links that's close to your place. they come in 4 X 8 and it costed me about $70 each. get the one with the diamond (eye) opening of about 1 3/4". the gauge is about 2nd to the thickest.



kalapati
San Diego


----------



## kalapati

*it been raining hard here in san diego*

and this is the only picture i can post for now. my builder took a day off today


----------



## Wingsonfire

Looks really nice, did I say it looks really nice, oh yeah I did


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Great idea those trays. But one question in my mind is how do you keep heavy rains from going under the trays and making the loft damp and staying wet and molding Maybe there should be a crack between the porch and the loft it looks tight to me just a though it may save you problems later.


----------



## Frank-NC

can't wait to see the final result , look great so far . keep us updated plz , thx


----------



## kalapati

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Great idea those trays. But one question in my mind is how do you keep heavy rains from going under the trays and making the loft damp and staying wet and molding Maybe there should be a crack between the porch and the loft it looks tight to me just a though it may save you problems later.



after the front has been done i think there's no chance rain water will get in contact with the trays. the front roof itself is extended up to 4 ft. plus the landing board. so these trays should be covered nicely when it's done.


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats great. It was just something I noticed. Im Thinking about putting trays in mine but i will have to make 4 of them 2' so i can pull the first one out the door then move the others over one at a time and pull them out the door I think it will work fine. It will sure be better than than scaping under the slated floor in the winter.


----------



## c.hert

Are those trays going to be on rollers or just wood that you slide out and won't it be hard to slide out--maybe waxing it or something---to make it easy for a less stronger person? Your loft is beautiful and the scenery is beautiful and I just bet your pigeons will be just as beautiful and healthy...c.hert


----------



## mrharleyrider

i like the slideout floors for cleaning
hope it's safe from varmits & predators
steve


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

c.hert said:


> Are those trays going to be on rollers or just wood that you slide out and won't it be hard to slide out--maybe waxing it or something---to make it easy for a less stronger person? Your loft is beautiful and the scenery is beautiful and I just bet your pigeons will be just as beautiful and healthy...c.hert


Look close at the pics you can see the black rollers under the trays


----------



## c.hert

Yea I can see it on that one picture left front corner and I suppose you have 4 on each slide out and I thought that you needed a railing for those things but I guess not---well done---do they work well like that--I mean slide real easy like for a young one or me thats a little less strong ---thanks...c.hert


----------



## kalapati

*just un update on my loft...*


----------



## kalapati

*just an update on my loft...*

it should be done pretty soon...


----------



## First To Hatch

Wow, that looks great


----------



## Guest

wow thats a large and beautiful loft you have , wonderful pictures and so much space , just so well put together


----------



## bloodlines_365

woooooow.....very impressive and that bluebar female is quite outstanding!!!! are you going to fly on a club next year.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeff Ward

Fantastic job, what a great spot you have there..... Good luck racing...


----------



## kimpoywafu

great job..


----------



## Bluecheckard

wow all nice bro....


----------



## JT

I'm jealous.... well done. May I ask how much did this cost?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Too sweet. show the inside or better yet a you tube video


----------



## urunatural

just beautiful, congratulations


----------



## kalapati

*it's done....*












































kalapati
San Diego


----------



## tpvang

Wow & Speechless!!!


----------



## Covenant Loft

Very nice, excelent job, you sure are going to enjoy it. I have two questions what size are your nest boxes and where did you get your nest fronts

Thank you
Walter


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Very Nice Gerald! When can my youngbirds move in?


----------



## garacari

Fantastic! And completely jealous. 

Where are you located in San Diego? That's my old stomping ground!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Very very very nice. I wish I had enough ground to build a bigger one my wife said i could but i have to buy her a bigger house first. LOL


----------



## Bluecheckard

very nice bro...


----------



## eyespyer

tpvang said:


> Wow & Speechless!!!


I was going to say that, but .....


----------



## spirit wings

what a beautiful loft and beautiful place!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Wow is right...I bet you spent some serious coin on that badboy. Good Job!


----------



## SYHANN

Pinoy? c",)


----------



## kalapati

smoqa said:


> I'm jealous.... well done. May I ask how much did this cost?


labor & materials i think it's about $15K.



Covenant Loft said:


> Very nice, excelent job, you sure are going to enjoy it. I have two questions what size are your nest boxes and where did you get your nest fronts
> 
> Thank you
> Walter


nestboxes size is 15X15X30 and i got the fronts at Jedds:

http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?cat...es:Front,+Widowhood&no=775&searchpath=9315726




g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Very Nice Gerald! When can my youngbirds move in?


anytime bro...





garacari said:


> Fantastic! And completely jealous.
> 
> Where are you located in San Diego? That's my old stomping ground!



i'm from lakeside.




SYHANN said:


> Pinoy? c",)



yes, i am.




kalapati 
San Diego


----------



## Wingsonfire

Your loft came out great, good job, well very good job


----------



## RodSD

Very nice man! Did you need a permit to build that?


----------



## HangsLoft

two words can sum up this loft design. PURELY AMAZING


----------



## airdrawndagger

kalapati said:


>


hi love your loft....its awsome,i m planin sumthing like tht but smaller.where did you get the flooring grills /nets/fences?? i m thinking to make my floor like that with drawers .please lemme know where i can get those flooring nets.thnx


----------



## carrera mike

Very Nice. Thanks for sharing How sections/divisions you have in it?


----------



## Vova

Looks great


----------



## Jay3

This thread is 4 years old.


----------



## carrera mike

...and its wrong to compliment good work if its that old?


----------



## Jay3

No, but he may not see your post or questions.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If the person is still on there why wouldn't he see it, it moves to the front.


----------



## Jay3

Then you are right. Maybe he will see it. It did turn out nicely.


----------

